# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thirr zjarrefikesit....

## xhulia

Sot kam gjithe dite qe bredh neper internet jam fshehur pas anonimetetit tim dhe mundohem te jem ajo qe s'jam por qe faktikisht dua te jem....
nderkohe dhe po gatuaj dhe pse s'ja kam haberin fare gatimit...
E nisa gjellen gjithe qejf por pastaj u merzita dhe tani e kam lene ne zjarr;me duket sikur po ndjej ere djegesire por po pertoj te te shkoj ta kontrolloj, le te digjet kujt i intereson!Mua me jane djegur mijra endrra... ide....dhe prape s'u permbys bota....
tani s'me duket me por jam e sigurt qe dicka po digjet atje 
por prape une pertoj te ngrihem... tani eshte e kote s'hahet me ndoshta komshinjte kur te shohin tymin do therrasin zjarrefikesit...Une s'di ti fik zjarret di vetem ti ndez
 :djall me brire:

----------


## xhulia

kane kaluar nja 10 minuta dhe tymi u kthye ne zjarr...per fat  banuesja tjeter e kesaj shtepie u kthye me heret sot  dhe si trime po lufton flaket me shpata uji e me batanije po e ndimojne dhe ca komshinj....Mua me vjen te qesh me shikimet e hutuara qe me hedhin here pas here dhe me vjen inat qe asnje nuk degjon keshillen timen  kur i them "thirrni zjarrefikesat sa popull kot qe jeni....Por me vjen edhe per te qeshur ama!
Une apo Neroni e dogji Romen?

----------


## Zani

xhulia ahahahah  mire o lal qe nuk e fike soben...po si nuk pertove e fole nje here
hehehehe

----------


## xhulia

Zan.. nese ka nje gje ne kete bote qe une s'pertoj te bej eshte te flas.....Se jam llapazaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Zani

oh... llapaZANIa e ZANIT... une desha te te kujtoja ate barsaleten me pertacet qe u thane po nuk punuat do ju djegim.kur po i digjnin tha njeri ouuuu po na djegin vertet.-si s'pertove e fole i tha tjetri.apo e dije vete?

----------


## xhulia

Jo nuk e dija....

----------


## ViVaci

xhulia edhe llapa ka nevoje per gjelle(mundesisht jo te djegur)....

----------


## xhulia

ehh pse pak restorante ka Londra  
pastaj me kane merak mua nuk me len njeri pa buke

----------


## Shkupi

Pra nuk paske nevoje per zjarrefikes....qenka rendi i madh tek ti. E une i gjori mendova te vij ne ndihme per ta fikur zjarrin  tend madje atje ne Londren e larget...

----------


## macia_blu

vertet shkup'?
mund ta besoj se nje shkupjane i turret zjarrit  prej aty ku je ti e deri atje ku eshte zjarri. ne  kete rast londer. 
Po sikur te mos e shuash dot por te perzjarresh edhe ti , si i thua ti kesaj. 
Une besoj kete qe ty nukte ka shkuar mendja... perzjarrjes tende   gjithashtu.
xhulia, e di qe me pelqen qe ti perton te gatuash e sidomos te shuash zjarrin..."jo gjella ne londer te digjet, po edhe roma per se dyti..." edhe djegje e bukur nen zjarret e tua."
miqesisht macia.

----------


## xhulia

Shkupit......ju pergjigje dhe per mua mace_blu te kam xhan shume xhan(nuk e di akoma  pse)

----------


## xhulia

...........kohet e fundit kam filluar te besoj ne ciklet e jeteve

mace ndoshta diku jemi njohur....

----------


## ViVaci

ndoshta jeni njohur ne ndonje kurs guzhine...lol

----------


## xhulia

Ah po vivaci tani me kujtohet.....
Ti duhet te jesh ajo grenxa qe ra te pjata pilafit......

----------


## denku

Xhulia meqe tu dogj gjella po te ftoj tek restoranti ku punoj une.Vetem se pilaf nuk kemi ne aty.....hahhahahahaaa
Pershendejte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimegeni

Denku!!
Si s'keni pilaf ju aty?Po une ca hengra te premten e kaluar?Pilaf pra qe edhe pse i keni futur emer italion.

Xhulia te lutem mos i bej keto gjera kur zjarrfikesit te jene ne greve,sic e di keto kohet e fundit ate pune kane ata,se do na vi zjarri te shtepia jon dhe mua me bie ne mendje se ca digjet ndryshe do te denoncoj per "arson-iste"

----------


## xhulia

Dimegen do me denoncosh e ?ajde ajde...po pse me nuk e din ti qe ne "poetet" i magjepsim dhe policat....

O denk s'ka asnje lloj problemi se une pilafin e kam pas henger tek ajo jeta e meparshme por qe kur ra ajo grenxa ne pjate se dua me....

----------


## denku

Dime ai qe pilaf me stil!
Ok Xhulia kur ke menje me e prenotu nje tavoline ti?

Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xhulia

Kismet....kur te n'a digjet gjella prape....

----------


## dimegeni

Denku!
Prenotoje tavolinen te henen ne dark,do ta sjell une Xhulian,kam dhe une ca veti magjepse :buzeqeshje: 


p.s.ai pilafi e kishte aromen si nga Brazili  :ngerdheshje:

----------

